# tren or deca...which one is harder to recover from?



## alphabolic (Jul 23, 2011)

title says it all

i always hear about each of these 2 compounds shutting you down "harder" than most others.


----------



## Mooksman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope deca wins


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 23, 2011)

I voted Tren  but I think that if you are using long estered Deca that can make it take longer since it will be longer to clear the system but if you drop the Deca 2 weeks before you drop the Test then wait 2 weeks and do PCT it is not so bad.  I think Tren causes more shutdown though.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

Deca is harder IMO. but you dont specify tren ace or enth. tren a is easy because its gone in a couple days. tren e lingers a bit but deca can take weeks to fully clear the system. I believe its detectable in a drug test months after use.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 24, 2011)

both will shut you down 100%...there isn't any "i'm kinda shut down."

Shut down is shut down..period.


----------



## booze (Jul 24, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> both will shut you down 100%...there isn't any "i'm kinda shut down."
> 
> Shut down is shut down..period.



This. But deca lingers for months so I guess you can say that deca would be harder to recover from.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 24, 2011)

They do not cause complete shutdown.  Deca has been shown to cause a 70% shutdown of the synthesis of Testosterone in 6 wks at a dosage of 300mg/wk .  At 100mg/wk it causes appr.  57% shutdown.  So that is not a total shutdown of Testosterone synthesis by the body.  Any 19-Nor will cause more significant shutdown due to progestational activity.  Tren is know for a stronger progestational activity.  By the way Deca's half life is 7-12 days.   That being said I really have a hard time saying which one is more suppressive.  I think Tren is more suppressive but enables most to recover more quickly than Deca.


----------



## booze (Jul 24, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> They do not cause complete shutdown.  Deca has been shown to cause a 70% shutdown of the synthesis of Testosterone in 6 wks at a dosage of 300mg/wk .  At 100mg/wk it causes appr.  57% shutdown.  So that is not a total shutdown of Testosterone synthesis by the body.  Any 19-Nor will cause more significant shutdown due to progestational activity.  Tren is know for a stronger progestational activity.  By the way Deca's half life is 7-12 days.   That being said I really have a hard time saying which one is more suppressive.  I think Tren is more suppressive but enables most to recover more quickly than Deca.



Any references to this?!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 24, 2011)

i've done deca and tren, and tren shut me down hard.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes I was referencing the studies on Deca shutdown percentage from Anabolics 10th edition by William Llewellyn.


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 24, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> i've done deca and tren, and tren shut me down hard.


 
how long ago did you run the tren cycle?  and how recovered are you right now?


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 24, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> if you are using long estered Deca that can make it take longer


   Deca IS the ester!  Nandrolone is the steroid.


----------



## sjk (Jul 24, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Deca IS the ester! Nandrolone is the steroid.


----------



## MDR (Jul 24, 2011)

I voted for Tren as well, and I agree that any 19 Nor will result in  dramatic shutdown.  Tren just seems a bit worse to me.  Very hard to say.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't say for sure....it's really too close to the same for me.




/V


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 24, 2011)

every ones body is different. 

@alpha im straight now


----------



## bishop22 (Jul 24, 2011)

I ran both, i agree tren is harder. (for me)

Tren ace wasnt to bad, but tren e was brutal.

Both shut you down, but deca didnt give me a problem, i stopped using 4 weeks before pct, and used test 2 weeks longer than the deca. also used hcg on-cycle. never had a problem recovering


----------



## booze (Jul 24, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Yes I was referencing the studies on Deca shutdown percentage from Anabolics 10th edition by William Llewellyn.



Thanks for the info.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2011)

If you're after strength gains and getting lean and cut as possible, go with tren.  It doesn't matter if it's ace or enth.  It's a matter of preference.  You'll notice ace taking effect within a week or so.  Tren E will take about 2 weeks before you can tell you're even on anything.

If you wanna bulk, deca is better.  The half-life is also a good bit longer with Deca.  Deca is also great for lubricating the joints.  Tren can be tough on the joints due to rapid and dramatic strength gains also.  

The decider should be whether you want a lean beach body or just get big'n bulky.


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If you're after strength gains and getting lean and cut as possible, go with tren. It doesn't matter if it's ace or enth. It's a matter of preference. You'll notice ace taking effect within a week or so. Tren E will take about 2 weeks before you can tell you're even on anything.
> 
> If you wanna bulk, deca is better. The half-life is also a good bit longer with Deca. Deca is also great for lubricating the joints. Tren can be tough on the joints due to rapid and dramatic strength gains also.
> 
> The decider should be whether you want a lean beach body or just get big'n bulky.


 
well here's the scoop. im 22, just finished my first cycle of 8 weeks prop 400mg and 6 weeks anavar 70mg. im half way through pct and feel completely fine, libido is good, no side effects whatsoever. no acne, gyno, hair loss, depression, etc nothing.

but i'll only allow myself to do 1 cycle per year at the most so i can recover. i'll also only run 8 week cycles with short esters. i just prefer to get on, get off, and recover. plus im 5'11 215lbs at about 15%bf. i'd much rather be shredded at 200-ish. 

i wanted to do an 8 week test/tren cycle next year but i've been advised by some on here not to do it for only my 2nd cycle. someone recommended an 8 week test/npp/mast cutting cycle as an alternative to tren but wouldnt the nandrolone shut me down just about the same as tren?


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 25, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Deca IS the ester! Nandrolone is the steroid.


 
Got me on that one lol.


----------



## dee500 (Aug 31, 2011)

*recovery*

how do u recover from the shutdown


----------



## renohawj (Aug 31, 2011)

bishop22 said:


> I ran both, i agree tren is harder. (for me)
> 
> Tren ace wasnt to bad, but tren e was brutal.
> 
> Both shut you down, but deca didnt give me a problem, i stopped using 4 weeks before pct, and used test 2 weeks longer than the deca. also used hcg on-cycle. never had a problem recovering


 

When did you stop using hcg on cycle or was it throughout cycle?


----------



## booze (Sep 1, 2011)

dee500 said:


> how do u recover from the shutdown



Standard pct practices? Hcg, nolva and clomid


----------

